# Man arrested for Wi-Fi theft



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Police officers in London have arrested a 39-year-old man who was using his laptop to access someone else's wireless Internet connection.

His actions could potentially breach the Computer Misuse Act and the Communications Act, according to a Metropolitan Police Service statement. A spokesman for the Metropolitan Police has confirmed the arrest. 


http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=9888


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Is it not the wi-fi owners problem that he hasnt got it secured?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Nope. It's covered mainly by the Communications Act while the Computer Misuse Act will cover unauthorised access to computer data.


----------



## parker90 (Sep 28, 2007)

disagree 
personaly speaking
its your own fault for not having you wireless protected

law is pathetic


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

carsey said:


> Is it not the wi-fi owners problem that he hasnt got it secured?





parker90 said:


> its your own fault for not having you wireless protected


So stealing is acceptable if person you're stealing from hasn't fully secured what you're stealing?

To me, stealing is stealing...


----------



## parker90 (Sep 28, 2007)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> So stealing is acceptable if person you're stealing from hasn't fully secured what you're stealing?
> 
> To me, stealing is stealing...


yeah i know but stealing can be stealing
but if the wireless open to anyone 
he/she must know that its going to get used 

its laptop user was just using his initiative
this should just be a warning to others with wireless 
to make sure it is protected 

its common sense in the end


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

So if I leave my front door unlocked, whether by mistake or not, and someone takes my television, it's not stealing?? What is it then? Taking property that does not belong to you, no matter the circumstances, is stealing - simple as that.


----------



## parker90 (Sep 28, 2007)

well if you want to look at it that way then yes
but personally speaking
@ the end of the day
you wouldnt leave you door open 
etc... etc...


----------



## LazLoW (Sep 28, 2007)

I understand completely what parker is saying. You guys are blowing it way out of proportion with T.V's and whatnot. If I leave a piece of paper on the table, someone steals it without me looking. Pencil in my pencil-case, someone at school takes it for their use.

I totally agree that stealing is stealing, and the man deserved everything he got. I just though parker has a point, and the rest of you have a point. Interesting subject.

Laz.


----------



## buster2209 (May 24, 2007)

If it's not glued down, nailed down or well hidden - it WILL be stolen!

Most thieves are opportunists and will leave something alone if it's too hard too steal.

Using someone else's wi-fi is wrong but if they leave it unsecured, it WILL be abused.

That's a simple fact of life


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

This should be the "Law of the West". Cattle ranchers put up fences to keep other ranchers cattle OUT, not to keep their own cattle IN. 

There is 150+ years of law already in place. Why is the person who let him use his resources being arrest for being "stupid"!!!?


----------

